# TSB Help



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

Does anyone have access to TSB's? I am looking for a copy of TSB NTB02-103A. This is a revised TSB for the gas tank.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Send a private message to Nssnman, he works for Nissan.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm here. 
Sent ya a pm.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I got a hard copy. Give a fax# I'll send it.


----------

